# NVD! Kiesel Vader V8 - Blue Flame Madness!



## decreebass (Apr 13, 2015)

Pics first:








































































































So, for a while I was starting to feel like NGD posts that came out immediately upon receipt of the new guitar were a bit disingenuous. Other than initial reactions to feel, fit, and finish, how can you really know what you think of the guitar until you put it through its paces? My initial reaction to the EBMM Majesty was awe and wonder, but soon, little things started to really bug me about it - not the least of which was the batteries dying on stage during a song not more than a month after I got it )the song was a Christian song called Majesty, if you want to appreciate a little irony). Between the opening set and the closing set I was frantically trying to figure out what went wrong. How could the batteries die after only a month of playing? This and other little niggling things ultimately added up to my overall dissatisfaction with an otherwise incredible guitar. But this is not the time to bitch about the Majestys design flaws. This is the time to celebrate the Vaders design triumphs.

This little number showed up twice on Kiesels FB page; once on the 2nd of April (my Grammys birthday, god rest her soul, probably burning in hell - lol jk, Grammy ) and then again on the 8th. I got an email shipping confirmation shortly after the second time, and it said it would be here (today), Monday the 13th. Bummer. I was really hoping to have it for my bands concert on the 11th. Whatever. Ill live.

On a whim, Friday the 10th I decided to check tracking while I was at work, and to my amazement the thing said On Vehicle For Delivery Today. I nearly crapped my pants. The last 7 hours of my nursing shift, followed by 3 hours of band practice were all that separated me from my new lover (I couldnt get the guitar before practice since it would require driving across the island in Honolulu traffic, so I just had to wait until I got home).

When I took it out of the shipping carton, I laughed. The gig bag is ridiculously small and the thing itself is stupid light; only 5.7lbs, to be exact (for an 8-string!!!). It felt almost like a toy it was so light and small. But as soon as I plugged it in, I knew it wasnt a toy. But alas, I had to get to bed as Id been awake since 0400 and it was now past 2300 and I had to be up again at 0400 (tomorrow was the show!). Regardless, I played the thing for about 45 minutes. I couldnt put it down.

The boys in my band thought I was crazy for bringing a new never-been-tested guitar as my only 8-string for our show (the only other guitar at all being my DC7x with a Floyd Rose). But I assured them - I said, Have you ever played a Kiesel? I rest my case.

The Review"

The show went unbelievably well. The guitar plays like a dream. I had to tune it up and tweak the neck to lower the action to my liking, but no issue there. The tuners were initially a little weird to play with, but after a few seconds, it was natural. I didnt even have to look at which tuner I was using before long. The best way I can describe this guitar is that it feels like the iPhone of guitars (even if youre an Android user, you gotta give it to Apple for their design and craftsmanship); not a single detail of this guitar was overlooked in design. It is functionally and aesthetically near perfect (Ill get to the bad in a minute here).

Specs are as follows (with price so you get an idea):
- 8-String Vader $1199
- Swamp Ash Body $60
- 3-piece laminate body (facilitating that black phenolic layer) $150
- Chambered Body $150
- Antique Ash Treatment $200
- Rear natural clear coat $50
- Body Binding Effect on bevel $120
- Deep Aqua burst on flame $250
- 5-piece walnut neck with maple stripes $150
- Tung oil back of neck $60
- Birds Eye maple fretboard $30
- Light-black Kiesel treated board $100
- Thin neck profile $60
- Abalone Diamond inlyas $50
- Stainless Steel jumbo frets $40
- Pickup color (zebra) cream & black $5
- 5-way Selector switch (comes standard; positions are as follows: 1+2, 1, 1+2 & 3+4, 4, 3+4 *I think, not too sure about positions 2 &4*) 
- Metal knobs with abalone inlays $10
- Logo; silver with black drop shadow $20
- Ultimate soft case for headless guitar $50
- Options discount: $200
- Shipping to Hawaii $87

Total, I paid $2741(!!!)

As you can see, the options add up REAL quick! I don't know why everyone on this and other forums are so tight-lipped when it comes to purchase price, but I feel this adds to the discussion, so I posted real numbers lol.

There isnt really anything I can say about this that hasnt been said about other Kiesels & Carvins. The thing is top notch. The only two gripes I have at all are, as you can see, the thin lighter line between the black layer and the ash body, and the fact that my frets were not polished to perfection. Chris Hong explained the thin line as having something to do with the gluing process and absorption of the glue by the wood and the deep forearm cut. Its not a big deal. It really doesnt bug me in the slightest, but it is something that you may have noticed and might have wondered about. As far as the frets, I can do that myself. Oh! And they (accidentally?) wired my pup selector switch backward (or installed it backward) - If I want the bridge pup I have to pull the selector all the way to the front. Might go in and change that if I get a wild hair up my butt, but for now it doesnt bug me.

Anyway, this is my first headless guitar and it truly felt (feels) like an extension of my body while I play. The neck is super fast (if you believe in such a thing) and the pups scream. I never missed a single pinch harmonic. Time will tell if this baby becomes a part of who I am as a guitarist or falls by the wayside while I move on to other guitars, but short of having a floating them and piezo, theres nothing more I could ask for in a guitar. Like I said; its damn near perfect. Thanks for reading!


----------



## decreebass (Apr 13, 2015)

More Pics


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 13, 2015)

That's awesome, man. I actually LIKE that white line there, because it kind of blends the top and body a little bit, with a flame-ish look.

And a huge thanks from me for posting the options list. I'm always curious out things like that, and this saves me from having to go through the builder just to get the info.


----------



## MYGFH (Apr 13, 2015)

So jelly!


----------



## decreebass (Apr 13, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> That's awesome, man. I actually LIKE that white line there, because it kind of blends the top and body a little bit, with a flame-ish look.
> 
> And a huge thanks from me for posting the options list. I'm always curious out things like that, and this saves me from having to go through the builder just to get the info.



Yea, it does add a bit of flare to the whole aesthetic, doesn't it? The ash treatment is also just bananas on this thing too.

But yea, I hate how prices seem to be like politics or religion. I mean, come on; it's not a secret - no one is boasting or showing off (well, with any other intent than to edify the SSO community) so why should it be a secret?


----------



## mperrotti34 (Apr 13, 2015)

good god thats beautiful


----------



## Veritech Zero (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow that is absolutely amazing. Definitely not helping my GAS for one.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Apr 14, 2015)

Beastly dude, these things look killer in blue. That bridge pup is lookin rather close to those strings. Whats she sound like?

HNGD mang, enjoy!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 14, 2015)

Lovely. Just lovely..


----------



## blckrnblckt (Apr 14, 2015)

Really nice review and guitar. HNGD


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll probably be posting my thoughts on mine tomorrow after I've had some time with mine. Yours is beautiful, and I always wondered what that little black strip was between the top and the body. Blue flame really is something though, and your wood/color choices are spot on. Kiesel treating the board in black seems to be fairly popular. You can have the aesthetics (and if you believe it, the tonal qualities) of maple woods, and still have it look sleek like ebony.

Congrats, and hngd. It's really cool to see so many of these finally finding their way home, and it's great to see so many people liking them.

Edit: For shiggles, I'll post my cost too. No reason not to.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Holy crap man, thanks awesome!

The fretboard looks amazing!

HNGD


----------



## decreebass (Apr 14, 2015)

I spoke with Chris Hong and it turns out the phenolic layer is actually particle wood - so not entirely plastic. But yea, it ties it all together. And if I'm being honest, I kinda feel like the treated fretboard is a fad that's gonna fade out. While I do like mine, and I'm sure others who have it like theirs, I wonder how much of that "like" is just because the guitar itself is so incredible? Or perhaps the neutral colors will keep getting ordered, but maybe not the colors. Who knows? I could be completely wrong 

But as long as Jeff keeps coming up with stuff like the antique ash treatment, they're gonna continue to sell a LOT of guitars. Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Apr 14, 2015)

Sick! Just plain sick! Love the fret board!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 14, 2015)

That looks super nice.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 14, 2015)

Damn. The size comparison with the 7 is kind of funny.  Never realized how small these were. It's totally gorgeous, though. HNGD!


----------



## viesczy (Apr 14, 2015)

First, that is GORGY!

Second, that is GORGY!!!!

Derek


----------



## ferret (Apr 14, 2015)

You went all out! 

Looks great, and I think I agree with others that the light line at the arm cut accents it nicely.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm moving back to Hawai'i in October. I shall find you and this Vader!


----------



## decreebass (Apr 15, 2015)

MemphisHawk said:


> I'm moving back to Hawai'i in October. I shall find you and this Vader!



Hell yea! Hit me up.


----------



## Aris_T (Apr 15, 2015)

Exquisite taste sir!


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## odibrom (Apr 16, 2015)

Moar pics please


----------



## decreebass (Apr 16, 2015)

haha I don't know what else I could take a pic of, to be honest. That was nearly 50! 

Just look at all those again


----------



## vilk (Apr 16, 2015)

Its so ....ing good!!!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 16, 2015)

Man that antiqued ash treatment just looks so awesome!  The whole thing came out great, congrats man!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 18, 2015)

wow, incredible guitbox, stoked for ya mate


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 18, 2015)

decreebass said:


> haha I don't know what else I could take a pic of, to be honest. That was nearly 50!
> 
> Just look at all those again



Ninja pix


----------



## CRaul87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Better than porn!


----------



## decreebass (Apr 19, 2015)

I was admiring the fretboard yesterday - the chatoyancy of the BEM is pretty incredible even though it's Kiesel treated. If I can figure out a good way to photograph that, then I shall do so. Otherwise, thanks for the kind words, everyone. I am LOVING this guitar.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 20, 2015)

THAT is one seriously beautiful guitar. The detail looks stunning. Congrats on a wicked score.


----------



## decreebass (Apr 20, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> THAT is one seriously beautiful guitar. The detail looks stunning. Congrats on a wicked score.



Thanks! Oh - and tell your boys to stop sending me emails to join the ARSOF. I'm smart, but overall I'm too much of a p****


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 21, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> THAT is one seriously beautiful guitar. The detail looks stunning. Congrats on a wicked score.



Valkenbyrd on order? want to see...

Sorry...
Check out Hawaii's #1 metal band featuring an awesome guitar player 
https://www.facebook.com/STORM808


----------



## onlnguitar (Apr 21, 2015)

Man, these new Keisel guitars are amazing! It takes me back to my first DC727 about 8 or 9 years ago. Carvin/Keisel has come a long way since then!!


----------

